# Guru Nanak In My Dreams?



## Saint Soldier (Dec 14, 2008)

Sat shri akal,

Almost three or four months back some "ragi jatthas" had come all the way from Amritsar to our city and so i had gone to Gurudwara and returned almost at midnight after doing simran for almost two minutes i went to bed.I had a dream that night which was almost unexpected. i was walking toward a bright light and suddenly i stopped Guru Granth sahib was place before me and i bowed to it and after doing so i observed that the light and Guru Granth almost disappeared from my eyes.~end of dream~. I didn't took it that seriously at that time but recently when i was listening to a recorded katha of sant maskeen singh ji he mentioned different type of "Gurudarshans" and one of them was "swapan darshan"im confused although i saw the Granth but still it is a swaroop of Guru Nanak.
im confused if i had "Gurudarshan" or not.

~~sainty~~
~~wald Guru Nanak~~


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 14, 2008)

swapandarshan occurs when you think about something too much.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Sainty ji,

It's good to remember and write down your dreams. Keep a dream journal whose sole purpose is to awaken yourself to the other side. This the beginning step. As you write more and impress your memory cells more with the dream world, you will begin to balance the scales of your inner and outer life. First encounters are almost always the most talked about because your senses get excited over the 'new discovery'.
You may exclaim, "Eureka", yes congratulations. So you have come to the threshold to the doorway into the inner worlds. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

ਸੁਪਨੈ  ਆਇਆ  ਭੀ  ਗਇਆ  ਮੈ  ਜਲੁ  ਭਰਿਆ  ਰੋਇ  ॥ 
सुपनै आइआ भी गइआ मै जलु भरिआ रोइ ॥ 
Supnai ā▫i▫ā bẖī ga▫i▫ā mai jal bẖari▫ā ro▫e. 
In a dream, He came, and went away again; I cried so many tears. 

ਆਇ  ਨ  ਸਕਾ  ਤੁਝ  ਕਨਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਭੇਜਿ  ਨ  ਸਕਾ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
आइ न सका तुझ कनि पिआरे भेजि न सका कोइ ॥ 
Ā▫e na sakā ṯujẖ kan pi▫āre bẖej na sakā ko▫e. 
I can't come to You, O my Beloved, and I can't send anyone to You. 

ਆਉ  ਸਭਾਗੀ  ਨੀਦੜੀਏ  ਮਤੁ  ਸਹੁ  ਦੇਖਾ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
आउ सभागी नीदड़ीए मतु सहु देखा सोइ ॥ 
Ā▫o sabẖāgī nīḏ▫ṛī▫e maṯ saho ḏekẖā so▫e. 
Come to me, O blessed sleep - perhaps I will see my Husband Lord again.

View full shabad: Page 558


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
sardar namjap ji,


namjap said:


> Sainty ji,
> 
> It's good to remember and write down your dreams. Keep a dream journal whose sole purpose is to awaken yourself to the other side. This the beginning step. As you write more and impress your memory cells more with the dream world, you will begin to balance the scales of your inner and outer life. First encounters are almost always the most talked about because your senses get excited over the 'new discovery'.
> You may exclaim, "Eureka", yes congratulations. So you have come to the threshold to the doorway into the inner worlds. I'm happy for you.


 
thank you for sharing your profound knowledge.:yes:
what is you opinion about my having Gurudarshanas was it natural or a call from Guru ji?


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Sainty Ji,

Our ultimate goal is always Guru Ji's darshan and sewa as explained in this guruvak:

Page 490, Line 3
ਐਸਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਮਨਾ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੇਵਿਐ ਗੋਵਿਦ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਊਪਜੈ ਅਵਰ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਸਭ ਜਾਇ ॥
ऐसा सतिगुरु सेवीऐ मना जितु सेविऐ गोविद प्रीति ऊपजै अवर विसरि सभ जाइ ॥
Aisā saṯgur sevī▫ai manā jiṯ sevi▫ai goviḏ parīṯ ūpjai avar visar sabẖ jā▫e.
Serve such a True Guru, O my mind, that by serving Him, God's Love may be produced, and all others may be forgotten.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
namjap ji,
yes it is but plz explain if i already had that privilege of Gurudarshanas or IL have to spend some more time waiting for it?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 15, 2008)

Saint Soldier said:


> Sat shri akal,
> namjap ji,
> yes it is but plz explain if i already had that privilege of Gurudarshanas or IL have to spend some more time waiting for it?


You have a Guru darshan when you see God in all, when you can never forget God, when you help the needy and do selfless service, when you are honest and earn honestly, and when your emotions are in check.
Gurudarshan is not about dreaming, it about living a darn good life! Gurudarshan isn't a dream but a state of mind obtained from following the what  are simply called the "Golden principles".

Fateh!


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Your dream - It is an initiation into the first level out of 4 levels. Refer to the 4 Laavans:-

ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
सूही महला ४ ॥ 
Sūhī mėhlā 4. 
Soohee, Fourth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਪਹਿਲੜੀ  ਲਾਵ  ਪਰਵਿਰਤੀ  ਕਰਮ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ  ਬਲਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हरि पहिलड़ी लाव परविरती करम द्रिड़ाइआ बलि राम जीउ ॥ 
Har pahilaṛī lāv parvirṯī karam driṛ▫ā▫i▫ā bal rām jī▫o. 
In the first round of the marriage ceremony, the Lord sets out His Instructions for performing the daily duties of married life. 

ਬਾਣੀ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ  ਵੇਦੁ  ਧਰਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਹੁ  ਪਾਪ  ਤਜਾਇਆ  ਬਲਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
बाणी ब्रहमा वेदु धरमु द्रिड़हु पाप तजाइआ बलि राम जीउ ॥ 
Baṇī barahmā veḏ ḏẖaram ḏariṛĥu pāp ṯajā▫i▫ā bal rām jī▫o. 
Instead of the hymns of the Vedas to Brahma, embrace the righteous conduct of Dharma, and renounce sinful actions. 

ਧਰਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਵਹੁ  ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ  ॥ 
धरमु द्रिड़हु हरि नामु धिआवहु सिम्रिति नामु द्रिड़ाइआ ॥ 
Ḏẖaram ḏariṛĥu har nām ḏẖi▫āvahu simriṯ nām driṛ▫ā▫i▫ā. 
Meditate on the Lord's Name; embrace and enshrine the contemplative remembrance of the Naam. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਆਰਾਧਹੁ  ਸਭਿ  ਕਿਲਵਿਖ  ਪਾਪ  ਗਵਾਇਆ  ॥ 
सतिगुरु गुरु पूरा आराधहु सभि किलविख पाप गवाइआ ॥ 
Saṯgur gur pūrā ārāḏẖahu sabẖ kilvikẖ pāp gavā▫i▫ā. 
Worship and adore the Guru, the Perfect True Guru, and all your sins shall be dispelled. 

ਸਹਜ  ਅਨੰਦੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੀਠਾ  ਲਾਇਆ  ॥ 
सहज अनंदु होआ वडभागी मनि हरि हरि मीठा लाइआ ॥ 
Sahj anand ho▫ā vadbẖāgī man har har mīṯẖā lā▫i▫ā. 
By great good fortune, celestial bliss is attained, and the Lord, Har, Har, seems sweet to the mind. 

ਜਨੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਲਾਵ  ਪਹਿਲੀ  ਆਰੰਭੁ  ਕਾਜੁ  ਰਚਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥ 
जनु कहै नानकु लाव पहिली आर्मभु काजु रचाइआ ॥१॥ 
Jan kahai Nānak lāv pahilī ārambẖ kāj racẖā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 
Servant Nanak proclaims that, in this, the first round of the marriage ceremony, the marriage ceremony has begun. ||1||


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 15, 2008)

namjap said:


> Your dream - It is an initiation into the first level out of 4 levels.


How did you come to that conclusion from the shabad? 
I would like to see a shabad stating what you have stated.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
thank you bhagat ji for explaining what Guru darshanas truly are.

namjap ji, this shabad is for marriage is it appropriate at this place?


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, because if you have arrived i.e. taken one step towards the Guru (within), then Guru Ji takes many steps towards you. The Laavans are not about outer marriage ceremony but steps to our marriage with our Husband Lord God. Your dream is a bond (the more invisible it is, the stronger) with the permanent aspect of our origin.

 “Charan Sharan Gur Ek Painda Jaye Chal
Satgur Kot Painda Agey Hoey Lait Hai.”


 If you take one step towards the Guru, 

then the Guru will take thousands of steps towards you. 

 (Vaaran Bhai Gurdas Sahib)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 15, 2008)

namjap said:


> Yes, because if you have arrived i.e. taken one step towards the Guru (within), then Guru Ji takes many steps towards you. The Laavans are not about outer marriage ceremony but steps to our marriage with our Husband Lord God. Your dream is a bond (the more invisible it is, the stronger) with the permanent aspect of our origin.


You still haven't provided quotes to how you reached your conclusion.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namjap*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Experience.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 25, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
hey namjap ji good reply Explanations of all the intellectuals of the world do not equal the experience of one individual.:yes: 
thanks for clarifying my doubt and supporting my idea 
namjap ji there was a lady who lived in my city and she claimed tha she had seen babaji in her dreams and that he comes regularly to her dreams one day i went to c her with my friends from gurudwara as all this was related to Guru ji as we went to her she was doing some thing like the pandits getting clues from the palms of hands and in addition to this she had lighted a candle nearby and she wrote some numbers on a paper and brought it closer to the candle and told people about future. she had placed the 11th master in the same room.
as we went to her after she was free getting gifts and donations from all those non-Sikhs who had gathered around her she asked us to sit and after that she asked me what was my intention and if i wanted to know about my future i told her i wasn't interested in knowing my future i want to know about baba ji i replied which baba ji she asked i answered my Guru, Guru Nanak 
she said oh what about him i inquired have you seen him she said yes i have a several thousand times he comes to my dreams almost every night i asked her how all this began she narrated a story and i listened carefully she told me that after her marriage she was longing for a child and a saint told her to meditate and once when she was meditating Guru sahib came to her and asked her what she wanted she told baba ji everything and soon she got it she was blessed with a son . i was furious as all this sounded not more than a story and i questioned her, a kind of inquisition so why are you bringing bad name to the Guru she said she wasn't and i was not satisfied with all this and i kept on saying whatever came to my mind they were ridiculed by all this and asked me to leave with my other amratdhari friends who were from local Gurudwara and what i always question my self was that is this possible and even if it was she must never had used it as a mean of earning money.

~~sainty~~
~~wald Guru Nanak~~


----------



## jasi (Dec 26, 2008)

Dear Singh Sahib Ji.


Sat Sri Akal ji.

When I read your expereince Darshan in your dream was true Dashan of GURU NANAK DEV JI. I believe that whole heartedly. I also can tell you that you are very true person and help every body come accross you. You are duplicate copy of me whi did every one to the maximum biut not a glass of water given in return.

It happent to me when I was sleeping went to my uncles's house who was doctor i my dream and I saw big kight coming towards me and it was GURU GIBIND SINGH JI walked towards me only abd all over in few seconds. The only person I told my wife and childerns.That was when was iI think may 16 years old. Now I am 57 years old and read your womderful experience. Every thing return fresh in front of my eye. 

God bless you .

:yes:Love your Mama and Papa.

S,S.Akal JI
Jaspi




Saint Soldier said:


> Sat shri akal,
> 
> Almost three or four months back some "ragi jatthas" had come all the way from Amritsar to our city and so i had gone to Gurudwara and returned almost at midnight after doing simran for almost two minutes i went to bed.I had a dream that night which was almost unexpected. i was walking toward a bright light and suddenly i stopped Guru Granth sahib was place before me and i bowed to it and after doing so i observed that the light and Guru Granth almost disappeared from my eyes.~end of dream~. I didn't took it that seriously at that time but recently when i was listening to a recorded katha of sant maskeen singh ji he mentioned different type of "Gurudarshans" and one of them was "swapan darshan"im confused although i saw the Granth but still it is a swaroop of Guru Nanak.
> im confused if i had "Gurudarshan" or not.
> ...


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Sainty Ji,

When we have taken towards our inner journey towards our source, origin, creator, True Guru, 
we do not need to compare with any Baba, Bibi or other magicians, as such people can only
 make contact with you from the outside of yourself. Whatever we see on the outer is God created 
illusion before our physical eyes. If we seek to satisfy our physical senses with the Lord's darshan, 
we are pursuing the shadow. 

But the shadow exists as a by-product of the light source. 
Be being the object in the middle who seek reality have to seek from
 within ourselves. Read Sidh Gost (Guru Nanak's bani) and you'll receive the
 much needed guidance for the wonderful journey within.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 30, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
S.namjap ji :2:





> When we have taken towards our inner journey towards our source, origin, creator, True Guru,
> we do not need to compare with any Baba, Bibi or other magicians, as such people can only
> make contact with you from the outside of yourself. Whatever we see on the outer is God created
> illusion before our physical eyes. If we seek to satisfy our physical senses with the Lord's darshan,
> we are pursuing the shadow.


 
Guru sahib considered the world to be an illusion?



> But the shadow exists as a by-product of the light source.
> Be being the object in the middle who seek reality have to seek from
> within ourselves. Read Sidh Gost (Guru Nanak's bani) and you'll receive the
> much needed guidance for the wonderful journey within.


thank you bhai sahab ji i will try my best to read them.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 30, 2008)

Sat shri akal,
s.jaspi ji,



> When I read your expereince Darshan in your dream was true Dashan of GURU NANAK DEV JI. I believe that whole heartedly. I also can tell you that you are very true person and help every body come accross you. You are duplicate copy of me whi did every one to the maximum biut not a glass of water given in return.
> 
> It happent to me when I was sleeping went to my uncles's house who was doctor i my dream and I saw big kight coming towards me and it was GURU GIBIND SINGH JI walked towards me only abd all over in few seconds. The only person I told my wife and childerns.That was when was iI think may 16 years old. Now I am 57 years old and read your womderful experience. Every thing return fresh in front of my eye.
> 
> God bless you .


wonderful thats great buddy thanks for sharing your part of experience.


> :yes:Love your Mama and Papa.


i do:yes:


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 30, 2008)

A dangerous thing happens when a man discovers his own truth. Suddenly,
he no longer finds himself at the feet of some guru. He no longer buys into the
pretty pictures his teachers once held up for him as bait. He no longer finds
himself bound by the dogma of some body of thought that supposedly holds the
keys to his salvation. He has fought his way out of the cage and earned his
freedom. And no one who controls him or hopes to in the future wants to see that
happen.
The fact is no one holds the key to your own enlightenment except you. It
is yours to use at any time you choose. It is my position that the only reason you
haven’t recognized this before is that others have, knowingly or unknowingly,
encouraged you to look elsewhere for that key and you believed them. You don’t
need to chant, believe in spirits, shave your head or give your life over to a guru.
Again, you can do these things and find enlightenment. But, if you’re like me and
turned off by such approaches yet still feel pulled toward enlightenment, there is
another way.

In fact, my purpose in writing this book is simply this: to get you to stop
looking “out there” for the answer and, instead, simply recognize the power you
have had all along, a power some would rather you never discover.

(http://www.universallawstoday.com/ebooks/guide_to_enlightenment.pdf)


----------

